# Bear Super Kodiak GG First Impressions (video)



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

Here are my first impressions of my new Super Kodiak. 

I just got the bow yesterday, so it has only benefited from the most cursory of tuning and fiddling yet. That said, I am really enjoying the bow, and it is performing well, when my own deficiencies as an archer do not raise their ugly heads.

As a traditional archer, it seemed almost mandatory that I own at least one Bear bow, as Fred Bear was such a titan in the industry, and his bows so prevalent and well-received. I chose to get the top of the line one-piece at this juncture, and my choice seems to have been a good one at this moment. The bow is a very handsome, comfortable, and easy to use recurve thus far.

It is a reasonably fast bow, but certainly not quite on par with the highest performance recurves out there. That said, if you want to use a lighter arrow weight, it doesn't complain, develop shock, or suffer from additional loudness at the shot. I saw over 190 fps with 430 grain arrows. For many circumstances, that may be missing the point. It throws the big 556 grain aluminum arrows at respectable speeds in the mid 170s and is very pleasant to shoot. That is probably all that can be asked of a time-honored design.

Music on this one was, again, Keith Jarrett from his Rio concert. This time, Part 9.
Enjoy!


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice video. Bow looks really nice too. Those 2216s sound like they're really smacking the target.


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

Getting a nice collection of bows. Good looking bow. Lot of fun testing out new bows an looking for the magic one the one that point its self. Thanks for taking the time to make video.


----------



## bigtone1411 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thorwulfx, I always enjoy watching your videos. Thanks for doing them. That is a sweet looking bow. I have the anniversary edition Kodiak Magnum in grayling green and it looks just like it. Mine is only 52 AMO. I bought it when I didn't know anything about archery, and now I think it is way to short. But I still string it up from time to time. It might end up being a good bow for the turkey blind this spring.


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

Night Wing, 

Thanks! As for power, it's doing pretty well. It isn't quite the fire breathing monster that the Omega is, but it would certainly do the job, and the friendly draw cycle doesn't ever go amiss.

Northern, 

The collection keeps growing, it seems. I'll probably sell off a few of them soon to make room, but the search for "the one" is always entertaining. Even when we get "the one", we just start looking for "the NEXT one".


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

Bigtone, 

52" is pretty short. It might be just the thing for those nearby shots from behind cover, though. I'm not sure I'll ever go below 58", though, at least with a standard bow design. Some of the Magyar/Mongolian bows are said to be pretty comfortable at the shorter lengths. Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

AWESOME PATRICK!....HAPPY FOR YOU BUD! 

That 64"er looks like it fits you spot-on..beautiful lines at full draw...Bears have held a special place in my heart for quite awhile now cause a member of my original home club of Treasure Coast Archers had a charter member by the name of "Buck Bucklin"..Buck owned a paint shop here in Fort Pierce, FL and did quite a bit of spray work for the man himself..Fred Bear..matter fact?..at a club officers meeting?...i ate some lightly battered, deep fried, bite sized chunks of moose backstrap that Buck took while on a hunt with (and guided) by Fred Bear...furthermore?..one particular year Buck had Fred talked into coming down to our clubs year ends awards banquet to hand out our annual awards/trophies...and he agreed to...and we were all excited..unfortunately?..health issues prevented his attendance..and he passed shortly after..Buck told us that the 80 sumpt'in Fred was carrying a portable oxygen tank when they went on that last moose hunt..and they just don't make'em like Buck & Fred anymore. 

But dude?..you now own a prime piece of iconic archery history..dang..that Black Douglas SS might just hafta wait. 

Decisions/Decisions.. :frusty:


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

Bill, 

That's a great story. It's true...guys like Fred Bear don't come around very often. I feel a little bit more like I've "respected the timeless classics" now that I've taken deliver of the Super K. I like the 64" recurve for balance and proportion. Though there are a dizzying array of options out there, unless an archer is pretty spoiled, he'll probably like this new GG. 

Thanks for watching!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Thats a fine looking bow Pat......Like you I feel you have to have at least one good Bear bow.......I love mine and it shoots fine. Enjoyed the video!


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

So, little update:

I shot three sessions with the Super K yesterday. Great fun. I noticed that it looked like the arrows were doing a bit of the cha-cha going down the range, so I fiddled with it today, shooting a few bareshafts and so forth. After fiddling around with the nocking point a bit, I raised it up and have the arrows flying much straighter. The bow's natural inclination is to be accurate, and getting the nock locator up a bit higher seems to reinforce this trait. I wouldn't quite call it "all tuned up", but it's shooting pretty darned well. That is, it allows me to mess it up all by myself, and tries its best to cover at least the venial sins.

Interesting side note, too. Although the bubinga riser looks rather understated and modest in low to moderate light conditions, in the bright sunlight, it "pops". I mean, the wood almost glows. It's a little shocking, but awesome.

Carry on,

Patrick


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Thorwulfx 

Why can't I ever see the links  

Is it because I am using a Mac


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

J, 

Could be. Here's the link, however.

https://vimeo.com/39363032

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

nice bow 

Thx I did


----------

